# Hawk Calls



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Any of you guys use any type of hawk calls to stop the birds from running????? If so any luck????


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Save your money, or better yet buy my hawk call.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Save your money, or better yet buy my hawk call.


 :lol: they are real good for getting gobblers to shock gobble down here


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I too have always heard the hawk screams are junk....HOWEVER.....I've recently been in contact with a guy from Michigan who SWEARS BY THEM!

Now normally this wouldn't mean much, but I spent quite a bit of time talking with this guy. The guy knows his stuff. He runs a kennel that has had GREAT success, he had two dogs become versatile champions this fall.

We got into the big arguement of hunting your pointer "steady". I for one do not hunt my dog truly steady. I let him self relocate if he needs to. I think it helps pin the birds down and prevents from having to chase them all over the country! This guy completly disagrees, he says with his hawk scream beeper collar, there is no need to NOT hunt the dog steady and would not be caught in the field without his hawk scream.

Now I know Michigan is not ND as far as pheasants are concerned, and tried to play that card with him. He hunts all across the country, trains all over too. He debated me quite well, in fact I'm pretty sure I lost!

Bottom line.....I'm not sure if this guy is right, but I'm sure not convinced he's wrong either! I'd like to hear if some others have had success with the hawk screams.

After talking with this guy, I am very tempted to ante up the $$ for one of these collars. Call me crazy.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think they would help in some cases just like al game calls don't always work. It would sound better than a beeper anyway


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Works better on smarter birds like grouse.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Why don't you guys buy one and then get back to us on how it works!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I know I'm going to get crap for this. A little bit off subject but since we are talking about stopping running birds ... I was going by the local car dealership that was having a sale and they had 2' helium balloons tied to all the vehicles as an eye catcher. And I was thinking if a guy had a black helium balloon on 30' of light fishline, tied to his belt on low wind days it might freeze the birds in place a little longer???????? I'm thinking it might really work for grouse better than pheasants. Of course the balloon would need a Nodakoutdoors decal.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The best way to stop running birds is to be QUIET! I've hunted with so many people and they think pheasants are stupid or something. Yelling at their dogs, slamming doors, talking in the field. Fact is...If the birds hear you coming, they are going to be skitish. In my group, we practice HUSH HUNTING! We do not talk at all in the field. We don't yell HEN, ROOSTER...or at the Dogs...We use hand signals with both the dogs and us. I swear by this method of hunting. I read an artical on this a few years back...and this is all we do! Even in the early season. Obviously, you need a well trained dog, but I promise it will put more birds in the bag. By the way, HEARING is a Pheasants number on sence!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I know I'm going to get crap for this


Walk up wind and with a little carefull application of some hot air you could just float back when you get tired :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually I think it would work I had the same crazy thought once myself but I know how long that thing would last with my hunting buddies :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I use a sceamer and love it but only at certain times. It does work best on grouse and huns but I use mine chasing roosters also. I think at many times a hawk call will only encourage a bird to run rather than break, it all depends on the cover you are in at the moment.

TC


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Rick Acker...I wrote on this last year! Amen,amen,amen! Good post! In golf there are a thousand gimics and in hunting there are at least as many! One man's opinion! PS.. I see you got skunked in another post- go the peroxide, baking soda, soap mixture way and you will never go back to tomato juice. There is no better way to be de-skunked!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks DJ...I will try it tonight...my dog still has a residue...My wife thinks it's me though!


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

A lot of good info there guys. I have a call but havent used it yet. Next time I go ill give her a try. Ill post what happens if anything.
Thanks


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's a link to the specific hawk scream collar the guy in Michigan raves about! He said he's had others, and seen other work, but has had best luck with this brand :huh:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/lolthlowtoha.html

I completely agree with the quiet hunting. But....there are still those birds that are gonna run no matter how quiet we are. Any kind of edge with those wiley ones is a bonus!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess I'm getting rebellious ( big surprise there HUH :lol: ) but I like to keep electronics out of it, same reason I went to a longbow and a double barrel. I do understand the benefits of a beeper collar though, theres been a lot of times I wished my dog had one on. I'm kinda torn about this one.

I just think that technology is giving us too much advantage, the wiley ones are supposed to get away.

I'm not criticizing just saying thats how I feel for me anyway.

Late in the season I just take the bell off and start wearing camo when I'm chasing roosters. I like the tinkle of the bell.....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Oct 14, 2005)

We have used a hawk call before. It works. We had a rooster bolting away in a stuble field - the hawk call was blown and it froze. The catch is that it is tough to have to call at the right time. You will need it around your neck, you can't waste anytime digging for it - or the bird will be long gone. Inshort, it has worked for us, but it has to be accessible.


----------



## Monsoon (Oct 15, 2005)

What about a pheasant call? I found one and bought it last year. Theoretically it is supposed to make roosters flush. I can't say that it did any good. If it is supposed to sound like a rooster, I haven't come close.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its not supposed to make them flush, its a locator call that they will answer if done correctly, I've used them before with success.


----------

